# Looking forward to Dorico 4



## andyhy (Aug 30, 2021)

I know Steinberg don't usually do BF sales on Dorico but I'm hopeful there will be a good intro offer when Dorico 4 is released. Right now I'm using Elements 3.5 so next step is upgrade to Pro and add Stream Deck XL and Notation Express. Question is when? Must be patient as I'm sure the Dorico team are all working hard.


----------

